# Furboos and their daddies



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

There was a thread that mentioned furboos and their daddies, and i thought it would be the cutest pictures to share!









so here are some from our home, and i cannot wait to see yours too! 

Here is Billy with his daddy; and lady with daddy 


















And hubby with babies Tiki and Billy:


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)




----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

What a great thread idea! K & C don't have a daddy but so far I've enjoyed seeing your babies' dads and look forward to seeing more... the pics are soooo sweet.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lady doesn't have a daddy either, but my son-in-law is just crazy about her!

[attachment=16251:attachment]

[attachment=16250:attachment]


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Here's Noelle with her Dad on apple picking day.
[attachment=16254:attachment]


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Ya just GOTTA LOVE, BIG STRONG MEN AND THEIR FLUFFY WHITE DOGS


----------



## Lizzie (Jan 26, 2006)

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/uploads/11...3_501_11668.jpg


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

Snuggle Bears. 










Staring Contest.


----------



## Brite_eyes (Oct 21, 2006)

Awww, so cute


----------



## lilybellesmom (Jul 10, 2006)

Daddy and his little girls...


----------



## katesmom (Dec 15, 2005)

Daddy loves his little girl!


----------



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

all of ur daddies are so big..make me feel weird posting sporty and his daddy..(no offence meant)


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

daddy?! where'd you go?


----------



## Vikki and Audrey (Jan 12, 2005)

She just LOVES her Daddy!!


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

OH MY GOSH - those pictures are SO CUTE!!!!!! Chloe doesn't have a daddy either, but I just wantd to say I LOVE those babies & daddies pics!!!!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

hmmm, i dont think i have a pic of me with all 3, i'll see what i can do


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

This was taken some time ago, but here is Flossy and her daddy Todd right after he got home from work. Acually Flossy is sneakin, she was running all around him and then would stop and give kisses then run some more. 


[attachment=16274:attachment]


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Bonnie has had several "uncles" but no daddy...




























(Who's your daddy????)

Cute pictures!!


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Here's Puddles and his daddy.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Here's Puddles and his daddy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love that picture!!


----------



## Brite_eyes (Oct 21, 2006)

> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/uploads/11...3_501_11668.jpg[/B]


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

*Howdy!
Here is the classic picture!! The Boyz and Dad doing their favorite thing!!!*


----------



## Indymaltese (Sep 29, 2006)

Oh dear







This envolves me


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

AWw Great pics Dad's !


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Here's Kylee and my brother Mark










Here's Kylee and Jett and both of my brothers- Mark and David


----------



## Lacy (Feb 14, 2005)

I love this thread! Here is Bailee the day we brought her home snuggling with her daddy.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

ok here's one of me and the kids.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

My husband would freak out if I posted his photo here. BUT,I wish you could see him right now with Hope in his lap. And if you knew how many tears he shed for Sassy.....he even read the boards here with all the condolences and said he cried like a baby. And then there is my 72 year old Dad, pushing the pink stroller........


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

This is a fun post, I love looking at all the proud daddy pics.
Here are my 2 favorite boys. I don't think Scooty's daddy wants his pics 
posted here (shhhh) but I just love them! 
[attachment=16583:attachment]
[attachment=16585:attachment]
[attachment=16584:attachment]


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

this is such cute topic!

This is Clay and Tuck at Mardi Gras last year


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Your babies and their daddies seem so young.
Here is Bella with her Daddy.

I know I didn't get it resized. For some reason my program wouldn't let me. My husband would have a fit if he knew I was putting him on the web.

[attachment=16586:attachment]


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Single mom here, but I wanted to say I love all of your pictures.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Add me to the list of hubbies killing them if they knew their pics were being posted!

[attachment=16597:attachment]

Here is the hubby with Lucy and Caddy at my dad's house for thanksgiving.

[attachment=16598:attachment]

If you knew my hubby and his well-known dislike for animals, you could appreciate just how funny this pic is! He has been seriously maltese-whipped and I mean, seriously. Caddy and Lucy just love him. He tried his best to remain indifferent when I got Lucy but she would not be ignored.

[attachment=16599:attachment]

Caddy and her daddy at a coffee shop a few days ago.

This is a great thread! I love seeing all the daddies!


----------



## amatarrese (Sep 20, 2006)

Okay, here's one more that needs to be kept hush-hush (he would absolutely DIE if he knew this photo was out there). This is Minnie with my BF Deneb watching football. You can tell Minnie isn't much of a sports fan. And yes, Minnie still has her jammies on.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Here's Abbey with her dad - but you gotta remember daddy is 24 years older than me....
it's been 20 years - where has the time gone??? - bye the way, Archie only sits with his mom!


----------

